# Need a little advice



## Jessikalili (Jun 27, 2015)

Today me and my boyfriend started down the very long road of IVF, i met with a doctor and he suggested that IVF was the way we should go. 

He asked me to go back to my GP and get refereed to an IVF clinic. 

We know pretty much everything we need to know on the medical side of IVF but I'm aware there is the non medical side to it, this we know very little on and so I was wondering if someone could tell us what hoops we will have to jump through so to speak


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there
Are you talking about the whole 'NHS Funding' sides of things? etc?


----------

